# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Transportim për një makinë në Shqipëri

## Leila

Desha te dija si i behet te cosh nje makine nga Amerika ne Shqiperi? Dmth juve qe dini, mund te na tregoni sa kushton, cfare rruge ndjek transporti, vendet ku ngarkohet, sa dite merr transportimi, etj.?

Flm  :Lulja3:

----------


## Humdinger

Nuk është fjala sa do kushtojë në Shqipëri makina, sepse do qarkullojë me targa USA, por deshëm të dimë rrugën që ndiqet për ta transpotuar nga USA në Shqipëri dhe procedurat...patjetër dhe çmimin, i cili me sa di unë vihet për lb ose me KG.
Mendimi se makina kushton më pak se transpoti,  është i gabuar, sepse nëse transporti kushtoka 3-4 mijë $, mendoj që një makinë të mirë, nuk mund ta gjesh me atë çmim në Shqipëri. Bëhet fjalë për makina që janë në gjëndje...jo që ti blesh e ti nisësh.
Asnjë nuk paska nisur makinë në Shqipëri nga USA ??!!

----------


## bunny

Per USA nuk jam e sigurte pasi vete jetoj ne UK edhe nga ketu plottt kan derguar makina ne Shqiperi pasi rruga eshte me e lehte  :buzeqeshje: . Nqfse nuk don ta dergoshe vete- si ketu ne UK edhe ne USA ka Compani qe ofrojne ' shipping' per ju - si kjo  
http://www.dasautoshippers.com 
http://www.escapeartist.com/moving/moving.htm 

Une thjeshte bera 1 google search edhe me doli- mbase po te pyesesh edhe companine qe ti po e blen- edhe ato mund te keshillojne me shum. Por nqfse po flet per makine te mire- sic u shprehe mesiper ja vlen me mire te dergoshe sesa ta bleshe ne Shqiperi duhet te mendoshe qe mbase Insurance per shipping te duhet pasi makina mund te perfundoje kudo - dmth the right way  :shkelje syri: = compani qe mer responsibility for your shipping  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## benseven11

http://www.transportuniverse.com/states/newjersey.htm Varet nga do e dergosh
qyteti dhe modeli i makines,viti.Nuk te shkon me shume se 2500 mije dollare(perfshire taksen doganore dhe inshurancen detare)

----------


## Leila

> Po ne Shqiperi a nuk ka nje limit sa muaj apo vjet mund ti japish makines me targa te huaja?


Mire qe ma kujtove. Kete dua te di the une.

Do desha te dergoja makinen time qe eshte dhe relativisht fringo, as 4 vjet s'i ka bere, por e krahasoj me shumicen e makinave ne TR dhe e di qe do bjere ne sy per keq e kam frike se i bejne ndo nje gje te pahijshme to my Lucille  :buzeqeshje: 
Por po behet fjale per makinen e Humdingerit qe eshte me e madhe se e imja dhe me e vjeter. 
Nje miku im mori nje makine nga Greqia qe ta sillte ketej dhe i kushtoi tek $2,000-shja. Une do desha te shkonte direkt ne Shqiperi se ka se kush kujdeset per te atje por te gjithe po na tregojne Greqine si rruga me fool-proof deri tani. 
Kolomb, do ta dija per nder nqs mund te na japesh emrin e kompanise me te cilen u more, apo ndo nje numer telefoni nqs e ke akoma. Makina duhet cuar ne Greqi perpara Marsit.

----------


## kolombi

> Po ne Shqiperi a nuk ka nje limit sa muaj apo vjet mund ti japish makines me targa te huaja?



Mesa me kane thene limiti qe kerkon te dish eshte dy vjet.

----------


## White_Angel

Ka kompani qe merren vetem me kete pune . Shoqja ime do te iki perfundimisht ne Shqiperi dhe po mundohet te shohi cmimet me te arsyeshme qe i japin kompanite. Deri tani behet fjale per dy makina dhe komplet mallin qe ka ne shtepi duke filluar nga krevati e deri tek luget e pirunjt. Cmimi eshte 2000$ , per nje benz dhe Trans Am ( kjo eshte makine sportive). Ta sjellin ne shtepi mbajtesen ku do vendosesh mallin dhe te japin afat per 24 ore , ta mbushesh. Por une e di qe shkon nga 30 - 45 dite vajtja ne durres . Aty pritet malli. Gjithe problemi eshte i doganes shqiptare se shkon me shtrenjte. 

Po te jeni te interesuar po i marr nr e telefonave dhe po jua shkruaj qe te flisni vete me kompanite.

----------


## MICHI

> Po ne Shqiperi a nuk ka nje limit sa muaj apo vjet mund ti japish makines me targa te huaja?


 Pancho ka limit lali kte e di se kam xhaxhin shef qarkullimit te tr.

 Ti nqs do te rrish ne shqiperi duhet tja nderrosh targat makines tja vesh shqiptare, deri ne 30 dite me duket. 

Ka tjere qe levizin me makine kto jane zakonisht nga europa edhe hyne e dalin edhe i majne te huaja. Por dikush qe con makine nga usa sma merr menja qe do kthehet edhe i her me te ne usa. kshu qe pas nje muaji ste falin me.


Perska i perket temes , leila nqs ca krahine te usa jeton ti moj? Un jetoj ne mich edhe xhaxhi im dergoi nje Chrysler 2003 edhe e dergoi nga nje qytet  i mich ktu nja 40 mins larg edhe i beri 1500$ edhe per 35 dite ka vajt.

----------


## kolombi

Une nisa nje Nissan Pafthinder 1998.Boston-Pirea (Greqi),rreth 1100$ transporti,dhe 300Euro paguan njerzit e mi ta nxirrnin nga limani.Per 25 dite  u sos.
Insurace transporti mos i vini,me duket e kote.Por kur ble makinen ketu,duhet ti nxjerresh insurace te pakten per tre jave sa te marresh titullin ne dore.Te vjen nje llogari reth 250$ ,varet nga makina,modeli,viti.
Sa hipen makinen ne anije merrni mbrapa dhe hiqni insurance-n,rregull eshte te kthesh targat mbrapa,por munt ti thoni qe mi vodhen dhe cdo gje mbyllet.
Ky njeriu im,e kaloi nga Athine-Kakavije me nja 300Euro nen dore policit.Te mos paguante doganen.

----------


## miki_al2001

e gjitha e gjitha nuk i kalon rreth 1500$.vjet shoku im e nisi nje.pra dikush tha qe kushton me pak  makina se transporti sepse ketu ka edhe makina 500$ per te cilat besoj e ka pasur fjalen parafolsja.ndersa per vjetersine e makines vetem po deshe ta cdoganosh perndryshe mund te jete edhe e kohes qepes/.

----------


## panchovilla

> e gjitha e gjitha nuk i kalon rreth 1500$.vjet shoku im e nisi nje.pra dikush tha qe kushton me pak  makina se transporti sepse ketu ka edhe makina 500$ per te cilat besoj e ka pasur fjalen parafolsja.ndersa per vjetersine e makines vetem po deshe ta cdoganosh perndryshe mund te jete edhe e kohes qepes/.


Po ne Shqiperi a nuk ka nje limit sa muaj apo vjet mund ti japish makines me targa te huaja?

----------


## kolombi

> Kolomb, do ta dija per nder nqs mund te na japesh emrin e kompanise me te cilen u more, apo ndo nje numer telefoni nqs e ke akoma. Makina duhet cuar ne Greqi perpara Marsit.


Lejla telefonin e kompanise e kam,eshte kompani greke,por nuk do te hyj ne pune se eshte vetem ne Boston.Pyeta dhe me thane se nuk zyra ne vende te tjera.
Mesa mesova aty ku je ti eshte shume lira kostoja e dergimit te makines se ketej nga ne.
Ne mos me genjyen rreth 800$.Interesohu vet duke kerkuar ndonje kompani te tille nepermjet 411 per ne qytetin ku jeton.
Keto.

----------


## Day-dreamer

I lexova te gjitha dhe asgje konkrete, vetem muhabete.
Pra, ç'emer kane kompanite, po numrat e telefonave. Po ne Google, me cilat fjale kerkohet?

----------


## Dito

Lexova shume dhe t'u them te drejten nga shume postime vura buzen ne gaz me cmimet teper konkuruese te reklamuara ketu. Atehere ti referohemi kompanise DHL dhe cmimeve te saj qe gjenden ne listen perkatese.
Ne rastet kur pesha e dergeses i kalon 1000kg kompania operon me cmime teper te uleta nga ato te zakonshmet qe ajo ka sistematikisht.
Varet shume dhe zona e marrjes se postes dhe zona e dergeses se saj ne te cilen USA klasifikohet ne zonen e trete pra respektivish ajo me e shtrejta.
Nje nder faktoret e tjere kryesore eshte dhe vlera perkatese e dergeses e cila te ngarkon me siguracion udhetimi mjaft te larte ne raste te tilla.
Asnje nga pjesmarresit ketu nuk i eshte referuar cmimeve te doganave ne te cilen makina do tranzitohet deri sa ajo te perfundoje ne doganen e vendit prites i cili nuk do kurseje cmimin e references se mallit (E cila mendoj do jete katastrofike per nje makine made in usa)
Pra miqte e mi dikush qe ben keto llogari duke i ulur ato ne menyre minimale (kuptohet nese merr vesh nga cmimet e mesiperme qe u referohen veprimeve perkatese) do te kuptoje fare thjesht qe nje makine nga usa do minimalisht 10 mije dollare amerikane ose mund t'ua konvertojne ato ne 10 mije euro sipas deshires se doganiereve.

Me e cuditshmja qe une ve re eshte kjo: A doni makine usa per ne shqiperi? Thoni modelin dhe ju sjellin edhe odsmobile apo peterbill mjafton te paguash.
Doni te mbani targa amerikane ne shqiperi? Mjafton te kesh mik nje piktor ne shqiperi dhe ti qajne si te duash ti dhe policia mos te te ngase fare sepse ketu policet ste kerkojne dokumentat e makines por patenten qe patjeter ti e ke usa.

Nejse per hajer pazari.

*Dito.*

----------


## Leila

lol day-dreamer  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

White_Angel, shoqja e ka pashaporten Amerikane? Nqs po, c'masa (ligjore) mori per tu shperngulur perfundimisht ne Shqiperi... if any at all? Tjetra, nqs ke numra telefoni te kompanive ne tri-state area (NY, NJ, CT) na i ver ketu, pls. Po me doli me $800 (qe eshte enderr) apo shume-shume nen $2,000 (ketu merr fund endrra dhe fillon makthi  :ngerdheshje: ) kam per te cuar edhe gjera te tjera. Me qe ra dhe fjala, kam nje divan sectional 3 pjesesh me day bed, divan, dhe nje si kolltuk. Sa do merrte dicka e tille te shkonte deri ne TR? ... ose Durres, me kete rast.

(S'marr vesh se kush shkrojti para apo pas meje, por besoj do e dalloj kur te rregullohet forumi. Gjithsesi, ju falenderoj te gjitheve per pergjigjet.)

----------


## Humdinger

O Dito !!

Më pëlqeu sinqeriteti yt, në të cilin shprehesh, se paske vënë "buzën në gaz", me postet e atyre që kanë postuar këtu.
Çmimet konkuruese që ti sheh këtu i dashur Dito, janë reale në USA...ke plot website kompanish transopti, që mund të shohësh se buzëqeshja jote ...ka qenë e hidhur.
Përsa i përket DOGANAVE dhe ç'doganimeve që na tregon, nuk ke aq hapsirë sa të mendosh që këtë makinë, do ta qarkullojnë nënshtetas amerikanë në Shqipëri dhe duke qenë të tillë, nuk paguajnë doganë asgjëkundi, sepse ata do të qarkullojnë makinën e tyre dhe nuk po e shesin por, as po e blenë...kjo për dijeni meqë nuk e ditke.
Nuk u diskutua gjëkundi për makina amerikane o Dito, por për makina që do transportohen nga USA në Shqipëri. Makina (meqënëse je kurioz), është Volvo e 2000 .
Çmimi që paguhet në kompaninë e transportit, i ka të përfshira të gjitha shpenzimet dhe nuk është vetëm sasia e parave që paguan për transportin, në shumën e kërkuar.
Informohu më mirë herë tjetër... që mos vihesh në SIKLET... nga postet e tua.
Bye miku im.

----------


## White_Angel

Leila ti gjeta dy nr telefoni njera eshte ne NJ dhe tjetra eshte ne CT.


*(877) 242 6683    kjo eshte e NJ
(888) 805 4994     kjo eshte e CT*

Tani problemi qendron sepse pagesa eshte shume e shtrenjte persa i perket cmimeve per ne Shqiperi , varion nga 4500 deri ne 5000 $. Mundesia me e mire eshte per ta derguar ne Itali ose ne Greqi . Cmimet ishin komplet me te lira se sa ne Shqiperi . Ishte 1250 ( flas vetem per makine ) . Keto te dyja kompanite ishin me te lira sipas shoqes time e cila po kerkon.

Ahhh emrat e kompanise jane :

Kjo  ne Nj  quhet : *SOS Over Seas Moving .*
Kurse kjo ne CT :   *Ship Over Seas.*


Tani nese keni njeri qe jeton ne Itali eshte shume me e lire per tu derguar . Sepse trageti do jete shume me i lire me duket se rreth 200 euro . Prandaj shumica e emigrandeve vijne ne Shqiperi me makinat e tyre. 



Te gjithe keto cmimet jane per nje makine. Por flisni vete me mire.


Shpresoj qe t'ju kem ndihmuar sa do pak.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Lexova shume dhe t'u them te drejten nga shume postime vura buzen ne gaz me cmimet teper konkuruese te reklamuara ketu. Atehere ti referohemi kompanise DHL dhe cmimeve te saj qe gjenden ne listen perkatese.
> Ne rastet kur pesha e dergeses i kalon 1000kg kompania operon me cmime teper te uleta nga ato te zakonshmet qe ajo ka sistematikisht.
> Varet shume dhe zona e marrjes se postes dhe zona e dergeses se saj ne te cilen USA klasifikohet ne zonen e trete pra respektivish ajo me e shtrejta.
> Nje nder faktoret e tjere kryesore eshte dhe vlera perkatese e dergeses e cila te ngarkon me siguracion udhetimi mjaft te larte ne raste te tilla.
> Asnje nga pjesmarresit ketu nuk i eshte referuar cmimeve te doganave ne te cilen makina do tranzitohet deri sa ajo te perfundoje ne doganen e vendit prites i cili nuk do kurseje cmimin e references se mallit (E cila mendoj do jete katastrofike per nje makine made in usa)
> Pra miqte e mi dikush qe ben keto llogari duke i ulur ato ne menyre minimale (kuptohet nese merr vesh nga cmimet e mesiperme qe u referohen veprimeve perkatese) do te kuptoje fare thjesht qe nje makine nga usa do minimalisht 10 mije dollare amerikane ose mund t'ua konvertojne ato ne 10 mije euro sipas deshires se doganiereve.
> 
> Me e cuditshmja qe une ve re eshte kjo: A doni makine usa per ne shqiperi? Thoni modelin dhe ju sjellin edhe odsmobile apo peterbill mjafton te paguash.
> Doni te mbani targa amerikane ne shqiperi? Mjafton te kesh mik nje piktor ne shqiperi dhe ti qajne si te duash ti dhe policia mos te te ngase fare sepse ketu policet ste kerkojne dokumentat e makines por patenten qe patjeter ti e ke usa.
> ...



10,000 mije dollare per ta c'doganuar??? je ne vete :pa dhembe:  Nje shqiptar ktu ne chicago ben biznes duke blere makina ne auction dhe duke i cuar ne greqi e pastaj ne shqipri dhe duke i shitur.  Te bente 10 000 dollare cdoganimi ai as do ta provonte ate gje.

----------


## joss

Kodi Rrugor i Republikes se Shqiperise



Neni 115

Lejedrejtimi dhe certifikata e aftësisë profesionale për drejtimin e motomjeteve dhe automjeteve



1. Nuk mund të drejtohen automjete dhe motomjete pa marrë lejedrejtimin e lëshuar nga dega e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Shërbimeve të Transportit Rrugor, e cila përfshin rrethin e banimit të kërkuesit.

2. Për të dhënë provimet e aftësisë për lejedrejtimin, duhet t’i drejtohet kërkesë me shkrim degës përkatëse të Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Shërbimeve të Transportit Rrugor, ku kërkuesi ka vendbanimin dhe të plotësohen kërkesat e caktuara fizike e psikike.

3. Lejedrejtimi sipas modelit të Komunitetit Europian, siç përcaktohet në aktet në zbatim, duhet të përmbajë treguesit e grupit të gjakut të mbajtësit të lejedrejtimit, që është i detyruar të vërtetojë saktësinë e tyre. Këta tregues në asnjë rast nuk shërbejnë si autorizim për kryerjen e transfuzioneve të mundshme të gjakut. Lejedrejtimi ndahet sipas kategorive dhe aftësive në drejtimin e mjeteve, të përcaktuara për secilën nga kategoritë e mëposhtme:

A - Motomjete me peshë pa ngarkesë deri në 400 kg.

B - Motomjete, me përjashtim të motoçikletave, dhe automjete me peshë të përgjithshme jo më të madhe se 3.50 tonë dhe me jo më shumë se 8 ndenjëse, duke përjashtuar ndenjësen e drejtuesit të mjetit, edhe pse mund të tërheqin një rimorkio të lehtë ose një rimorkio që nuk e kalon peshën pa ngarkesë të mjetit tërheqës, me kusht që pesha e përgjithshme me ngarkesë të plotë për të dy mjetet të mos i kalojë 3.50 tonët.

C - Automjete me peshë të përgjithshme me ngarkesë të plotë, më të madhe se 3.50 tonë, edhe pse mund të tërheqin një rimorkio të lehtë, duke përjashtuar automjetet, për drejtimin e të cilëve nevojitet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë D.

D - Autobusë dhe automjete të tjera të destinuar për transport pasagjerësh, që kanë më shumë se 8 ndenjëse, duke përjashtuar ndenjësen e drejtuesit të mjetit, edhe pse mund të tërheqin një rimorkio të lehtë.

E - Automjete, për drejtimin e të cilave kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorive B, C dhe D, për të cilat drejtuesi i mjetit duhet të jetë i aftësuar, kur tërheqin një rimorkio që nuk hyn në asnjërën nga kategoritë e mësipërme; gjysmërimorkiatore dhe artikulare të destinuara për transport pasagjerësh, mjafton që të ketë lejedrejtimin e kategorisë D; gjysmërimorkiatore ose artikulare të tjera, mjafton që të ketë lejedrejtimin e kategorisë C.

4. Rimorkio të lehta quhen rimorkiot me peshë të përgjithshme me ngarkesë të plotë deri në 0.75 tonë.

5. Invalidët, edhe pse mund të kenë disa invaliditete, mund të marrin lejedrejtimin e kategorisë A, B dhe C, edhe kur tërheqin rimorkio të lehtë. Lejedrejtimet e kategorisë C mund të kufizohen në drejtimin e mjeteve të veçantë dhe me karakteristika të veçanta, sipas përfundimit të kontrolleve të përcaktuara në nenin 117, pika 4. Kufizimet duhet të pasqyrohen në lejedrejtimi dhe duhet të saktësojnë se çfarë proteze kushtëzohet dhe, kur është e nevojshme, çfarë modifikimi duhet t’i bëhet mjetit. Ata nuk munden të drejtojnë mjetet e shërbimit taksi ose me qiradhënie me drejtues mjeti për transport njerëzish a në shërbimet në linjë, autoambulancat dhe mjetet që përdoren në transportin e mallrave të rrezikshme ose në transportin e më shumë se 8 pasagjerëve, përveç drejtuesit të mjetit.

6. Mund të aftësohen në drejtimin e automjeteve, për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë C vetëm ata që janë të aftësuar për të drejtuar automjete dhe motomjete për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë B, dhe që kanë punuar 12 muaj në këtë kategori. Mund të aftësohen për drejtimin e automjeteve, për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë D, ata që janë të aftësuar për drejtimin e automjeteve për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë C dhe që kanë punuar 3 vjet në këtë kategori. Mund të aftësohen për drejtimin e automjeteve për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë E, vetëm ata që janë të aftësuar për drejtimin e automjeteve për të cilat kërkohet lejedrejtimi i kategorisë B, C e D dhe që kanë punuar të paktën 12 muaj në njërën nga këto kategori. Nuk mund të drejtojnë mjete të shërbimit publik drejtuesit e pajisur me lejedrejtimi të kategorisë B dhe C.

7. Afati i vlefshmërisë së lejedrejtimit mund të zgjatet nga zyrat kompetente që e kanë lëshuar atë, nëpërmjet verifikimit të aftësive fizike, psikike dhe provimit, sipas kategorive të ndryshme të mjeteve.

8. Në rastet e parashikuara nga marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare, ku aderon edhe Shqipëria, për drejtimin e mjeteve për transporte të caktuara profesionale, mbajtësit e lejedrejtimit të vlefshëm për kategorinë e përcaktuar duhet, gjithashtu, të marrin certifikatën përkatëse të aftësisë, përshtatshmërisë, kapacitetit ose formimit profesional të lëshuar nga zyrat e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Shërbimeve të Transportit Rrugor. Kjo certifikatë nuk mund t’u jepet invalidëve a të gjymtuarve fizikisht.

9. Në aktet në zbatim, duke respektuar çka është përcaktuar në normativat ndërkombëtare, përcaktohen tipat e certifikatave profesionale sipas pikës 8, si dhe kërkesat, procedurat dhe programet e provave për marrjen e tyre. Në të njëjtat akte në zbatim do të tregohen edhe modelet dhe karakteristikat përkatëse të lejedrejtimeve dhe mënyrat për shmangien e falsifikimeve.

10. Mbajtësi i lejedrejtimit të mjetit duhet që brenda 30 ditëve të njoftojë zyrën kompetente të territorit nga varet bashkia a komuna e vendbanimit për ndërrimin e vendbanimit brenda së njëjtës bashki a komunë, ose nga një bashki ose komunë në bashki a komuna të tjera, duke paraqitur lejedrejtimin për kryerjen e ndryshimeve të nevojshme; ndryshimet bëhen menjëherë.

11. Cilido që, duke zotëruar materialisht një mjet, ia beson ose ia jep ta drejtojë një personi të papajisur me lejedrejtimi, ndëshkohet me masë administrative me gjobë nga njëzet e pesë mijë deri në njëqind mijë lekë dhe me pezullimin e lejedrejtimit për një vit.

12. Cilido që drejton automjete a motomjete pa marrë lejedrejtimi, dënohet me gjobë nga njëzet e pesë mijë deri në njëqind mijë lekë; i njëjti dënim zbatohet edhe për drejtuesit që drejtojnë mjete pa lejedrejtimi, sepse u është hequr ose nuk është rinovuar për mosplotësim të kushteve të përcaktuara nga ky Kod, kur kjo nuk përbën vepër penale.

13. Cilido që, megjithëse ka dhënë me sukses provat sipas nenit 119, drejton mjete pa qenë i pajisur me lejedrejtimi, ndëshkohet me masë administrative me gjobë nga dy mijë e pesëqind deri në dhjetë mijë lekë.

14. Cilido që drejton automjete a motomjete i pajisur me lejedrejtimi, por që nuk është i pajisur me certifikatën e aftësisë profesionale, kur kjo është e detyrueshme, ose me deklaratën përkatëse zëvendësuese të lëshuar nga zyra kompetente e Drejtorisë së Përgjithshme të Shërbimeve të Transportit Rrugor, kur nuk ka qenë e mundur t’i jepet certifikata e aftësisë brenda 10 ditëve nga dhënia e provave, ndëshkohet me masë administrative me gjobë nga pesë mijë deri në njëzet mijë lekë.

15. Mbajtësi i lejedrejtimit, që nuk bën shënimet e nevojshme të ndryshimit të vendbanimit në lejedrejtimi, ndëshkohet me masë administrative me gjobë nga dy mijë e pesëqind deri në dhjetë mijë lekë.

16. Shkelja e dispozitave të pikës 15 sjell si pasojë masën administrative plotësuese të ndalimit administrativ të mjetit për 30 ditë dhe masën administrative plotësuese të tërheqjes së lejedrejtimit.

17. Me masat e dënimit për krimet e parashikuara nga pika 12 gjykatësi urdhëron konfiskimin e mjetit, me përjashtim të rasteve kur ai u përket personave që nuk kanë të bëjnë me krimin. Kur nuk është e mundur të urdhërohet konfiskimi i mjetit, merret vendim për pezullimin e lejedrejtimit të të dënuarit për kohën e kryerjes të dënimit kryesor. Autoriteti gjyqësor kompetent dhe, në rastet flagrante, edhe oficerët dhe policët e policisë gjyqësore duhet ta sekuestrojnë mjetin, duke respektuar normat e Kodit të Procedurës Penale.

----------


## joss

Neni 130

Qarkullimi i mjeteve të regjistruara në shtetet e huaja



1. Automjetet, motomjetet dhe rimorkiot e regjistruara në një shtet të huaj dhe që i kanë kryer formalitetet doganore, kur këto janë të parashikuara, lejohet të qarkullojnë në Shqipëri për një periudhë maksimale njëvjeçare, në bazë të dokumenteve të regjistrimit të shtetit të origjinës dhe lejes ndërkombëtare të qarkullimit.

2. Për qytetarët që banojnë në Shqipëri dhe për personat juridikë me qendër në Shqipëri, zbatohen dispozitat e nenit 93.

3. Targat e mjeteve të treguara në pikën 1 duhet të jenë qartësisht të lexueshme dhe të përmbajnë shenjën dalluese të regjistrimit të formuar nga numra arabë dhe nga shkronja latine të mëdha, sipas mënyrave që përcaktohen në aktet në zbatim.

4. Mosrespektimi i normave të pikës 1 sjell si pasojë ndalimin e hyrjes në territorin kombëtar.

5. Cilido që shkel dispozitat e pikës 1, ndëshkohet me masë administrative me gjobë nga pesë mijë deri në njëzet mijë lekë.



Neni 131

Shenja dalluese shtetërore e regjistrimit



1. Automjetet, motomjetet dhe rimorkiot të regjistruara në një shtet të huaj, kur qarkullojnë në Shqipëri, duhet të jenë të pajisura nga ana e prapme me shenjën dalluese të shtetit ku është bërë regjistrimi; shenja duhet të jetë sipas dispozitave të marrëveshjeve ndërkombëtare.

2. Në automjete, motomjete dhe rimorkio si vendase, ashtu edhe të huaja, që qarkullojnë në Shqipëri, është i ndaluar përdorimi i një shenje të ndryshme nga ajo e shtetit ku është regjistruar mjeti.

3. Cilido që shkel dispozitat e këtij neni, ndëshkohet me masën administrative me gjobë nga pesë mijë deri në njëzet mijë lekë.



Neni 132

Qarkullimi i automjeteve dhe motomjeteve që u përkasin qytetarëve shqiptarë

me banim jashtë vendit ose të huajve.



1. Për automjetet, motomjetet dhe rimorkiot e importuara përkohësisht ose të reja nga fabrika të blera për eksportim, që kanë përmbushur formalitetet doganore, kur duhet, dhe që i përkasin qytetarëve shqiptarë me banim jashtë shtetit ose të huajve që kalojnë nëpër Shqipëri, lëshohet një leje qarkullimi me një kohëzgjatje maksimale 15-ditore, duke përjashtuar ndonjë shtyrje të mundshme afati, si dhe një targë e veçantë njohjeje, siç përcaktohet në aktet në zbatim.

2. Cilido që qarkullon me një lejeqarkullimi që sipas pikës 1 i ka skaduar afati, ndëshkohet me masën administrative me gjobë nga pesë mijë deri në njëzet mijë lekë. Kjo shkelje dënohet edhe me masën administrative plotësuese me konfiskimin e mjetit.



Neni 133

Qarkullimi me lejedrejtime të lëshuara nga shtete të huaja



1. Drejtuesit e pajisur me lejedrejtimi ose me lejedrejtimi ndërkombëtare, të lëshuara nga një shtet i huaj, mund të drejtojnë në Shqipëri mjete, për të cilat është e vlefshme lejedrejtimi ose lejedrejtimi ndërkombëtar i tyre, me kusht që të mos jenë banues në Shqipëri për më shumë se një vit.

2. Kur lejedrejtimi ose lejedrejtimi ndërkombëtar të lëshuara nga shteti i huaj nuk janë në përputhje me modelet e përcaktuara në marrëveshjet ndërkombëtare, në të cilat ka marrë pjesë Shqipëria, ato duhet të shoqërohen  nga një përkthim zyrtar në gjuhën shqipe ose nga një dokument i barasvlershëm. Bëjnë përjashtim rastet e parashikuara me marrëveshje të veçanta ndërkombëtare.

3. Drejtuesit e mjeteve të pajisur me lejedrejtimi ose me lejedrejtimi ndërkombëtar të lëshuara nga një shtet i huaj, në të cilin për drejtimin e mjeteve të veçanta është parashikuar, gjithashtu, pajisja me një certifikatë aftësie profesionale ose me dëshmi të tjera aftësie, përveç  lejedrejtimit ose lejedrejtimit ndërkombëtar të lëshuara nga ky shtet, duhet të pajisen, për drejtimin e mjeteve të sipërpërmendura, me dëshmitë e nevojshme të aftësisë, të dhëna nga autoriteti kompetent i shtetit ku është lëshur lejedrejtimi.

4. Cilido që shkel dispozitat e pikës 2 ose që drejton mjetin e pajisur me lejedrejtimi, por jo me certifikatën e aftësisë profesionale, kur kjo parashikohet, ndëshkohet me masën administrative me gjobë nga dhjetë mijë deri në dyzet mijë lekë.

5. Drejtuesit e mjeteve të pajisur me lejedrejtimi ose me lejedrejtimi ndërkombëtar, të lëshuara nga një shtet i huaj, janë të detyruar të zbatojnë të gjitha normat dhe rregullat e veprimit të përcaktuara në këtë Kod. Ndaj tyre zbatohen masat e parashikuara për mbajtësit e lejedrejtimit shqiptar.



Neni 134

Njëvlefshmëria e lejedrejtimeve të lëshuara nga shtetet e huaja dhe nga shtetet e Komunitetit Europian



1. Mbajtësit e lejedrejtimit, gjatë kohës kur ajo është e vlefshme, e lëshuar nga një shtet anëtar i Komunitetit Europian, që kanë marrë lejen e banimit në Shqipëri, mund të marrin, me anë të një kërkese dhe të dorëzimit të lejedrejtimit të sipërpërmendur, lejedrejtimin e së njëjtës kategori për të cilën është e vlefshme lejedrejtimi i tyre, pa qenë nevoja të japin provimin e aftësisë sipas nenit 119. Lejedrejtimi i zëvendësuar i rikthehet, nga autoriteti shqiptar që ka lëshuar lejedrejtimin e ri, autoritetit të shtetit anëtar të Komunitetit Europian që e ka lëshuar. Të njëjtat dispozita zbatohen për certifikatën e aftësisë profesionale, pa tërhequr në këtë rast dokumentin e mëparshëm të aftësisë.

2. Dispozitat sipas pikës 1 zbatohen në kushte reciprociteti edhe për mbajtësit e lejedrejtimeve të lëshuara nga vende jokomunitare, përveç rasteve kur vendosen me marrëveshje ndërkombëtare.

3. Lëshimi i lejedrejtimeve për zëvendësimin e lejedrejtimeve të një shteti tjetër bëhet pas kontrollit paraprak të plotësimit të kërkesave psikike, fizike dhe morale, të përcaktuara përkatësisht nga nenet 117 dhe 118, të personit që ka bërë kërkesën. Kontrolli i aftësive psikike dhe fizike bëhet sipas normave të nenit 124, pika 5.

4. Verifikimi i aftësive psikike dhe fizike nuk kërkohet, kur vërtetohet se lëshimi i lejedrejtimit që do të zëvendësohet, lëshuar nga një shtet anëtar i Komunitetit Europian, është kushtëzuar nga plotësimi i kërkesave psikike dhe fizike të njëjta me ato të parashikuara nga normat në fuqi. Në këtë rast, për vlefshmërinë e lejedrejtimit të ri nuk mund të jepet një kohëzgjatje e tillë që të kalojë kufirin e përcaktuar për lejedrejtimin që do të zëvendësohet.

5. Në rastin kur kërkohet zëvendësimi, sipas pikave të mësipërme, i lejedrejtimit të lëshuar nga një shtet i huaj për zëvendësimin me një lejedrejtimi shqiptare, lëshohet një lejedrejtimi e re e kategorisë jo më të lartë se ajo origjinale.

6. Për ata që, pasi ka kaluar më shumë se një vit nga dita e marrjes së lejebanimit në Shqipëri, drejtojnë mjete me lejedrejtimi ose dokument tjetër aftësie të caktuar, të lëshuar nga një shtet i huaj, që nuk janë më të vlefshme, zbatohen masat e parashikuara për ata që drejtojnë mjete pa qenë të pajisur me lejedrejtimi, ose me certifikatën e aftësisë profesionale.

7. Për ata që, pasi kanë marrë lejebanimin në Shqipëri prej jo më shumë se një viti, drejtojnë mjete me lejedrejtimi ose me dokument tjetër aftësie, të lëshuara nga një shtet i huaj, të skaduar, ose për ata që, pasi ka kaluar më shumë se një vit nga dita e marrjes së lejebanimit në Shqipëri, drejtojnë mjete me dokumentet e mësipërme brenda afatit të vlefshmërisë, zbatohen masat e parashikuara për ata që drejtojnë mjete me lejedrejtimi shqiptare të pavlefshme.

----------

